# Toro 724Zhydro problems



## jakeh (Jun 4, 2014)

I just acquired a Toro Wheelhorse 724Z. One of the hydro moters will move the mower backwards when the speed control lever is moved forward, and forwards when the lever is pulled back. The other hydro is out of oil with minute metal flecks on the bottom of the reservoir. There is a rebuild kit available, but I'm wondering if it is likely to include the parts that are worn. Does anyone here know the solution to the problem with the motor that runs backwards? I have been unable to find a model# or serial#, I'm guessing it's a 1988 or 1989.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That model has the hydros driven by the "T" shaped 90 degree gearbox. The PO may have taken it out,then installed it wrong. Try flipping it,and see if that helps.
As for the hydro unit,....shavings aren't good! Toro doesn't offer many internal parts,but the manufacturer may,if it has a tag/label.
Toro offers new hydros,,.......but they cost about $2000 ea.


----------



## jakeh (Jun 4, 2014)

I thought about doing that, but if I put it on the other side the actuator will move the other way and it would still turn backwards. Another question. One motor turns cw, the other ccw. Would this be looking at the input shaft or the output shaft?


----------



## jakeh (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh! You mean flip the gearbox! Why didn't I think of that? I was able to find another hydro nib for $400. If i can determine that it is the one I need I'll get that one. It's ccw, and I need to put it on the left side.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Let us know how it works out,eh?


----------



## jakeh (Jun 4, 2014)

I got it mowing grass yesterday. I found out that the Eaton Model 7 is made in Spencer, Ia, just fifty miles from me. I got in touch with Justin Mitzner, the engineer in charge of the Model 7 and he was a great help as was jhngardner. the gearbox was flipped, that solved the problem of the wheel going backwards. I had to dismantle the other hydro to clean it out, replaced all the seals, and it works fine. If anyone has any questions about these hydros I highly recommend getting in touch with Justin. his email address is [email protected] Phone #712-264-3244. He was a great help to me.


----------



## Boyd (Jun 12, 2011)

I believe those have L and R hydro pumps and are expensive if they fail. Two summers ago I bought a 724z w/60" rolling frame for $75. The motor, hydros and all sheet metal were gone. I think the 50" deck uses the same deck spindles as the 60".


----------

